# Anyone successful in getting job after RLMT and eventually T2 Gen? Details please!



## dip28 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi All

Is there anyone on this forum who has been successful in getting a job after resident labour market test (advertising the job and confirming there are no other qualified applicants) and eventually got the Tier 2 General visa? If yes please share your journey here with details w.r.t. your profession, qualifications etc and how did you go about it!

Thanks!


----------



## kanishkrajpal (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi, i got my Tier2 general visa for 5 years recently and arrived UK last month. I company posted the opening for 2 months to complete RMLT process and got my sponsorship there after. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## dip28 (Aug 31, 2015)

kanishkrajpal said:


> Hi, i got my Tier2 general visa for 5 years recently and arrived UK last month. I company posted the opening for 2 months to complete RMLT process and got my sponsorship there after. Let me know if you have any questions.


Hi
Thanks for your reply. May I know your occupation? Did you study or were working in the UK before? Or you got this offer while being in India itself? Because on the face of it, it looks impossible for anyone to clear RLMT. So many conditions attached to it.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I would say that in general it is very difficult to find an employer willing to sponsor you for Tier 2 General involving RLMT. So unless you are in a highly specialised field with known shortage (but not on official shortage list), you have the skills and experience needed and they are willing to expend time and effort sponsoring you for a visa, this isn't likely to happen. Certain IT specialists have been successful, and those in specialised financial services. Sponsorship is more likely if you have been headhunted by the company or recruiters. If you contact them directly and tell them you need visa sponsorship, in 99% of cases they don't want to know.


----------



## kanishkrajpal (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi, i got the Tier2 General visa while i was in India. I was working for a US based telecom organisation and it was a A rated sponsor. They went through the Market test for 2 months and applied for my RCOS. I also know a person who was working for another organization in India, got a job offer from UK based employer. The new employer went through RLMT and sponsored Tier 2 General visa for him. Both our jobs are not under shortage occupation list. Moreover if you are studying in UK and company wants to hire you, it will not need a RLMT for them to sponsor a Tier 2 General Visa under graduate scheme. I agree it is tough on the employer's side to sponsor a Tier 2 General Visa not for the reason that it is expensive but employer has to wait for months to get this process completed and there are restricted slots to get the Non EU member sponsored. So it is tough to acquire a Tier2 General with a new job offer and a new employer. If you are working with a good reputed A rated sponsor and they are willing to relocate you, there lies the best chances. The process is not at all tough or.complex for the employer's as they tie up with 3rd party organization which are legal experts in relocation like Fragomen in my case. They did all the paperwork and everything on me and my employer's behalf. The companies usually push for Tier 2 ICT to avoid the long waiting process but that category has limitations and you cannot apply for ILR after 5 years. So you need to be very clear on which category of Visa you want to apply or convince your employer depending on, you want to migrate permanently or for a short term. Feel free to ask further questions. Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, Tier 2 ICT is the one most employers go for, if they have a subsidiary or presence in UK. Not leading to ILR after 5 years is usually no concern to the employer, as they will probably want to move you long before that. There is an annual quota for Tier 2 General (with certain exceptions), while there isn't for ICT. Not all the quota have been taken up in recent years, but this may be changing with upturn in UK economy.


----------



## kanishkrajpal (Nov 19, 2015)

One very important thing i noticed while checking the UKVI website regarding quote allocation for RCOS, if there are more application in a particular month exceeding the quote limit for that month for Tier 2 General visa, they allocate quota from next month. So if your application is qualified on all required parameters there is very little chance your application may get rejected. Good salary supports your case most. Monthly quota lands up between 1600 to 1750 applications every month which are granted tier 2 general visa. However if your application still fall into a month where large no. Of application are made exceeding the the quote, your application will be forwarded to next month. Once you are granted with certificate of sponsorship then it's a cake walk without much of hurdles.


----------



## dip28 (Aug 31, 2015)

Thank you Kanishkrajpal and joppa for your detailed replies. 
If I may ask particularly to joppa, with the new increased salary limits for Tier2 General starting from 6th April 2016, and given that employers are not required to do RLMT for recent graduates, do you reckon any company would be willing to offer jobs to newly pass out students having minimum salary of 35000?? Would this mean that they are trying to close down or tighten the study route leading to Tier2 General visa too? So should anyone planning to do Masters from UK with long term intention of getting a job in UK after completion of his course and eventually settling down in UK think twice about it? 
Also, there were recent reports (june-july 2015) in the media that Scotland is planning to introduce 2 year post study work visa (to work only in Scotland) specially for Indian students passing out from their universities in order to correct the dipping Indian students footfall and also because of their ageing population. Do you see this happening anytime soon? 
I am just trying to weigh all options before making that expensive decision to pursue Masters in the UK so any help/insights will be highly appreciated.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

I work in IT and I know a few of other IT professionals who have been able to procure a Tier 2 (General) after the RLMT, but they're also highly talented and specialised (more than I can say for myself). It really isn't easy. A couple of other recent expats I know here were exempt from the RMLT because they worked at a high enough level (NQF level 6). Specifically, Director of Marketing and Development Engineer. These are all people in their 30s with 10+ years' experience in their fields.

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa.../file/423732/codes_of_practice_april_2015.pdf

(see page 6)


----------



## dip28 (Aug 31, 2015)

Thank you Clever-octopus. I will surely have a look at it.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's the government's intention to reduce immigration without affecting the British industry to compete globally. What they have in mind is abuse of PBS, especially in cases where migrant workers are paid a low salary, which may cast doubt on why the vacancy couldn't be filled by resident worker. As for work visas in general, the intention is to help UK business to recruit the staff they need to be competitive internationally, while generally breaking the link between work and settlement.


----------

